# Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar



## eRaTitan (11. Juli 2013)

*Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Ende 2013 will Intel die ersten Pentium- und Celeron-Chips in BGA-Bauform auf den Markt bringen. BGA steht für "Ball Grid Array", zu Deutsch Kugelgitteranordnung. Das bedeutet, dass die Prozessoren fest mit der Hauptplatine verlötet sind, sich also nicht mehr einfach austauschen lassen.

Zunächst sollen primär Prozessoren der Einsteigerklasse im BGA-Design erscheinen. Später will Intel jedoch auch die aktuelle, für Spieler interessante Chip-Generation Haswell (Core i5, Core i7) fest verlötet anbieten.#+
Die Mehrheit der Intel-Prozessoren wird allerdings auf absehbare Zeit austausch- und aufrüstbar bleiben, zumindest bei stationären Rechnern.

Die Informationen entstammen diversen eigentlich nicht für die Veröffentlichung bestimmten Präsentationsfolien von Intel, die über einen russischen Computerhändler ins Internet gelangt sind.

Quelle: Intel: Prozessoren knftig nicht mehr austauschbar - spieletipps


----------



## Nuallan (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Hm, was denn nun? 



> Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar





> Die Mehrheit der Intel-Prozessoren wird allerdings auf absehbare Zeit austausch- und aufrüstbar bleiben



Davon mal abgesehen, ist diese News ca. ein halbes Jahr alt: Stellungnahme von Intel: Wir halten an gesockelten CPUs fest - auf absehbare Zeit


----------



## Sieben (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Hmm, finde ich persönlich schade, wenn es so kommen sollte, da ich doch gerne Entscheidungsfreiheit habe, welches Board und welche CPU ich haben möchte.


----------



## eRaTitan (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Dann wart ihr schneller als ich 

Ich würde mir dann überlegen ob ich dann zu AMD wechsel.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Dann wart ihr schneller als ich
> 
> Ich würde mir dann überlegen ob ich dann zu AMD wechsel.


 
Wie oft tauscht du denn deine CPU auf dem gleichen Sockel?
ALso ich tausch meine CPU alle paar neuen Sockel vllt mal und da brauch ich dann eh nen neues Board.


----------



## keinnick (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Sie werden fest verlötete CPUs u. U. anbieten aber sicher nicht ausschließlich... das würde überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben weil man so die Vielfalt und die möglichen Absatzchancen künstlich einschränkt.


----------



## Monsjo (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Und es sind nur Pentium und Co. Da macht es sowieso keinen Sinn ein anderes Mb zunehmen. 
Irgendwie ist das ne typische Bildschlagzeile .


----------



## Rollora (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie oft tauscht du denn deine CPU auf dem gleichen Sockel?
> ALso ich tausch meine CPU alle paar neuen Sockel vllt mal und da brauch ich dann eh nen neues Board.


seh ich auch so, allein rein zum Spielen reicht doch ein 2008er oder 2009er Core i7 immer noch völlig aus. Werd um 2015 umsteigen (schon mit DDR4 und wenn möglich schon ein 8 Kerner), und wieder ein paar Jährchen behalten.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie oft tauscht du denn deine CPU auf dem gleichen Sockel?
> ALso ich tausch meine CPU alle paar neuen Sockel vllt mal und da brauch ich dann eh nen neues Board.


 
Das Problem sehe ich eher wenn z.B. die CPU kaputt geht, dann darfste gleich das ganze Board mit einschicken. Oder halt andersherum. 
Wobei ich gar nicht weiß welche Folgen das dann erst für die Mainboardhersteller haben wird.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Hm, was denn nun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jop, darüber bin ich gerade auch gestolpert.^^


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie oft tauscht du denn deine CPU auf dem gleichen Sockel?


2-3 mal. Außerdem kann eine CPU auch mal defekt sein. Was dann? 



MfG


----------



## butter_milch (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Das Problem dabei ist, dass eine de facto unkaputtbare CPU durch ein ihr anhängendes Mainboard anfällig wird.


----------



## eRaTitan (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie oft tauscht du denn deine CPU auf dem gleichen Sockel?
> ALso ich tausch meine CPU alle paar neuen Sockel vllt mal und da brauch ich dann eh nen neues Board.


 
Okay du hast recht aber mal im Ernst, wieso machen die das überhaupt das ist doch Total unnötig! Ich versteh einfach nicht was das nun Bringen soll.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Ich wette das der Preis dann auch erstmal richtig schön in die Höhe geht für eine halbwegs ordentliche CPU, sollten sie das dann wirklich auch mit den I5 etc machen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Die Slide ist von Mitte Mai, die R-Modelle von HSW (für AIO) sind bekannt und die Celeron wie Pentium auf Silvermont-Basis für BGA (Low-End-Prozessoren) ebenfalls.

Im Westen nichts Neues.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



Rollora schrieb:


> seh ich auch so, allein rein zum Spielen reicht doch ein 2008er oder 2009er Core i7 immer noch völlig aus. Werd um 2015 umsteigen (schon mit DDR4 und wenn möglich schon ein 8 Kerner), und wieder ein paar Jährchen behalten.



Skylake wir kommen.



Robonator schrieb:


> Das Problem sehe ich eher wenn z.B. die CPU kaputt geht, dann darfste gleich das ganze Board mit einschicken. Oder halt andersherum.
> Wobei ich gar nicht weiß welche Folgen das dann erst für die Mainboardhersteller haben wird.


 
Das wäre nen wirklicher Negativpunkt. RMA ist aber immer so ne Sache. Ob du dir in der Zeit nen neues Board kaufst um deine CPU weiter nutzen zu können oder eh warten würdest ist die andere Frage.



DaStash schrieb:


> Jop, darüber bin ich gerade auch gestolpert.^^
> 
> 2-3 mal. Außerdem kann eine CPU auch mal defekt sein. Was dann?
> 
> ...



Bei Intel oder bei AMD?
Kannst mir ja mal gerne sagen welche CPUs auf welchen Sockeln genau.
Wir reden hier immerhin von sinnvollen Upgrades.



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Okay du hast recht aber mal im Ernst, wieso machen die das überhaupt das ist doch Total unnötig! Ich versteh einfach nicht was das nun Bringen soll.



Die Verbindung ist schlicht und einfach besser, als bei LGA. Das könnte wichtig sein bei immer kleineren nm-Strukturen. 
Es hat auf jedenfall auch seine Vorteile.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Es wird sicherlich auf längere Sicht Modelle geben die sich auswechseln lassen. So lange ich ein spieletaugliches System nutze werde ich mich nicht einschränken lassen, in einigen Bereichen würde es aber durchaus Sinn machen


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bei Intel oder bei AMD?
> Kannst mir ja mal gerne sagen welche CPUs auf welchen Sockeln genau.
> Wir reden hier immerhin von sinnvollen Upgrades.


Steht in meinem Profil und nein, es ging ausschließlich um die Beantwortung deiner Frage. 

MfG


----------



## MG42 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Diese Dinger werden wohl eher für Billig OEM Lösungen von Sinn sein...


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen, ist diese News ca. ein halbes Jahr alt: Stellungnahme von Intel: Wir halten an gesockelten CPUs fest - auf absehbare Zeit



Ich habe das erste mal davon Anfang November gehört.
Auch wenn es vielleicht erstmal nur die Pentium und Celeron Modelle sind ist es trotzdem schade, da man nicht mehr entscheiden kann welche CPU auf das Board kommt.
Wenn es später dann acuh die höheren Preisklassen erwischt gibt es dann bestimmt nur noch 200€ CPUs mit einem 200€ Mainboard und man muss am Ende dafür 400€ zahlen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Als die News noch neu war habe ich mal eine Umfrage gestartet gehabt um zu sehen wenn das wirklich betrifft 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-cpus-kommen-bei-euch-idr-auf-ein-board.html

Und da war schon zu erkennen das den meisten das vollkommen wurscht ist da sie immer Board und CPU zusammen tauschen


----------



## MistaKrizz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Tja, wenn dann auch Prozessoren á là i5 6570K aufgelötet sind, hat sich Intel für mich selbst den Kopf abgehackt. Halöle AMD Prozzis 





MFG


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Skylake wir kommen.


 
Sehr schick. 
Dann hast du noch mehr WLP drin, die Dinger werden dank 14nm noch heißer und damit noch schlechter zu kühlen sein und ob du bis dahin PCIe 4 brauchst steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> Dann hast du noch mehr WLP drin, die Dinger werden dank 14nm noch heißer und damit noch schlechter zu kühlen sein und ob du bis dahin PCIe 4 brauchst steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


 
Ach, ist für mich mehr als DDR4:
nativ USB 3.0
nativ Sata 6 Gb/s
Sata Express
DDR4
bessere IGP
ganz eventuell mehr Kerne.

Für mich lohtn sich das auf jedenfall


----------



## eRaTitan (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Ich würde es besser finden wenn alles so bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Als die News noch neu war habe ich mal eine Umfrage gestartet gehabt um zu sehen wenn das wirklich betrifft
> 
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-cpus-kommen-bei-euch-idr-auf-ein-board.html
> ...


 
Mich würde es auch nicht betreffen, da auch eigentlich das Board mit einer neuen CPU wechseln tue, aber mir geht es ums Prinzip falls man als doch nur die CPU wechseln will.



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Ich würde es besser finden wenn alles so bleibt wie es ist.


 
Ich denke mal dass das die meisten auch so finden.


----------



## eRaTitan (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Mich würde es auch nicht betreffen, da auch eigentlich das Board mit einer neuen CPU wechseln tue, aber mir geht es ums Prinzip falls man als doch nur die CPU wechseln will.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke mal dass das die meisten auch so finden.



Ja was wenn mal das Board defekt ist, oder man möchte erst einmal herausfinden was Kaputt ist, dann kannst du ja nicht zu nem Kumpel gehen und fragen ja mein PC funzt net kannst du mir mal deine CPU geben oder so... Ich will erst einmal WIssen wie viel diese "kits" dann Kosten werden. Und bin gespannt wie die das lösen wollen falls mal die CPU kaputt ist, vielleicht kann man ja das Board dem Hersteller schicken und man kriegt ein neues was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube.


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Betrifft doch aktuell nur Pentiums und Celerons auf Silvermont aka Atom Archtitektur. Wer heutzutage einen i5 - 3570K sein Eigen nennt, wird auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht auf einen Prozessor mit Silvermont Archtitektur umsteigen. Halte es daher für wenig sinnvoll sich da jetzt da so hineinzusteigern. 

Was in 5 oder 10 Jahren auf uns zu kommt, tangiert mich in der Sockel-Frage eher peripher.

Edit: Die User - News ist ja noch dazu einfach nur copy & paste von Spieletipps. Schade, denn so ist das ja keinerlei Eigenleistung...


----------



## Cuddleman (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Dann wart ihr schneller als ich
> 
> Ich würde mir dann überlegen ob ich dann zu AMD wechsel.


 
Solch ähnliche Pläne, hat AMD aber auch schon angekündigt!




*Viele "nette" Leute überall und nur "strahlende" Gesichter*, _*wenn man S.T.A.L.K.E.R. spielt!*_


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Nicht mehr austauschbar? Natürlich ärgerlich. Aber realistisch gesehen, hab ich mir mit jedem Board auch ne neue CPU gekauft. Für Leute, die gerne takten, is sowas aber natürlich garnix!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Ob BGA oder LGA hat mit OC erstmal nichts am Hut.


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Eventuell könnte man ja im Bereich entsprechend teuerer High-End Mainboards BGA - Sockel (wie sie z.B. in der Hardwareentwicklung / Evaluierung vorkommen) einsetzen, das würde zumindest eine begrenzte Auswechselbarkeit ermöglichen. Problematisch wäre dann aber immernoch wohl die mechanische Stabilität, denn die dürfte gerade bei geringem BGA-Pitch bei den Sockeln etwas problematisch werden, da dann auch die Kontaktnadeln ziemlich dünn werden. Unmöglich sollte es aber nicht sein einen solchen Sockel zu verbauen.


----------



## Darknesss (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Ende 2013 will Intel die ersten Pentium- und Celeron-Chips in BGA-Bauform auf den Markt bringen.
> Zunächst sollen primär Prozessoren der Einsteigerklasse im BGA-Design erscheinen. Später will Intel jedoch auch die aktuelle, für Spieler interessante Chip-Generation Haswell (Core i5, Core i7) fest verlötet anbieten.#+


Wenn ich es richtig deute, heißt das lediglich, dass Pentium und Celeron Chips sowohl mit Sockel als auch BGA angeboten werden.
Ist jetzt nichts neues, gibt ja auch die aktuellen Celeron sowohl mit Sockel als auch BGA


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

@Darknesss
Stimmt schon, aber wie lange wird es noch dauern bis auch die Desktop Core i3, Core i5 und Core i7 Modelle verlötet werden und dann werden eventuell die LGA CPUs ganz wegfallen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Mit Skylake steht für 2015 ein LGA-Sockel an.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Die meisten I8086/186/286/386er waren festgelötet.
Das hat niemanden angehoben.
Aber da kostete ein PC noch mehr als ein Auto.


----------



## Ratskrone (14. Juli 2013)

Für fertig pcs ok aber sonst nicht


----------



## wolflux (15. Juli 2013)

CPU auf dem Sockel/Mboard fest verlötet?
Wie ich Intel kenne kann man da durch nicht mehr OC.betreiben, es sei denn online für einen bestimmten Geldbetrag freischalten lassen.Vieleicht 100 MHz.für 30,00€ / Dollar?
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Intel Prozessoren künftig nicht mehr austauschbar*

Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun.


----------

